
Marriott says 500M Starwood guest records stolen in massive data breach - AnatMl2
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/30/starwood-hotels-says-500-million-guest-records-stolen-in-massive-data-breach/
======
hknd
Really amazing how Monzo is informing it's customers who might be affected:
[https://monzo.com/blog/2018/11/30/marriott-data-
breach/](https://monzo.com/blog/2018/11/30/marriott-data-breach/)

